# Devils Lake Fishing Report 4/11



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Ice conditions are deteriorating on the lake. A few fisherman are still 
walking out and doing quite well on walleyes in the early morning and evening 
periods. Spots producing fish have been just off the East Bay boat ramp, the 
Storm Sewer, Walfords Bay, and the Mauvee area. Anglers are using jigging 
raps, kastmasters, and buckshot rattle spoons tipped with minnows or sonars. 
The ice along the edges and in the trees is especially soft. Anglers should 
avoid these areas along with any moving water areas. If you're tired of ice 
fishing, some anglers are also starting to fish the open water areas. These 
include the bridges, the Mauvee Coulee, and Channel A. Walleye activity is 
light in these areas, but anglers are catching some pike. Good Luck & Good 
Fishing!!!


----------

